# اتيكيت المخطوبين



## K A T Y (27 ديسمبر 2006)

_انستي العزيزة لو ربنا فك عقدتك واتخططبتي اجمل ما في الخطوبة اعزومات علي احلي محلات الاكل في البلد واللي عمرك ما هاتشوفيها بعد الجواز_
_دي نصايح ليكي عند اي عزومة مع خطيبك: _

_اولا : لازم تعرفي ان الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من ايديهم من الطرف يعني مش من الوسط ولا زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعا_

_ثانيا: الشوربة بند الشربة ده مهم جدا الشوربة تتشرب من غير صوت خالص ومن غير ما تقعدي تنفخي فيها طبعا عايزلكي تنسي خالص السلطانيه اللي بتحطيها علي بقك في البيت_

_ثالثا: المكرونة الاسباكتي برضه بالشوكة تتلف علي طرف الشوكة لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها في بؤك من سكات مش تشفطيها عود عود _

_رابعا: الجمبري اذا كنتي عارفاه اصلا اول ما طبق الجمبري ينزل بصيله بقرف واحتقار قال يعني زهقانة من كتر اكله في بيت دادي وتقطعي راس الجمبارياية (انا في عرضك انسي المصمصة دلوقتي)_

_*لما تخلصي اكل تحطي ايديك علي بطتك اللي عاصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها وتقولي مش ممكن انا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة انا قدامي اسبوع هابطل فيه اكل._

_وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايما موجودة علي الترابيزة من غير لازمة وتوشوشيها قال يعني بتمسحي بؤك وبعدين تستازني منه لدخول التواليت لاصلاح ميكياجك وتدخلي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة ايديك لفة الفول_
_والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي وبالهنا والشفا._


_دي كانت شوية نصايح لكل واحدة مخطوبة ولو قراها واحد ناوي يخطب يبقي استفاد وعرف الافتكاسات والالاعيب بتلعت خطيبته واول حاجة لازم يعملها لما يخرجوا مع بعض يفتش شنطتها وربنا يستر ما يكونش معاها علبة كشري او رغيف حواوشي او..............؟؟!!.............ساتور:budo: _


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههه

لا حلوة بجديا كاتى 

اية الجمال دة


----------



## K A T Y (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي قوي علي مشاركتك يا حسام


----------



## sparrow (27 ديسمبر 2006)

كدة يا كاتي  
مش البنات دول انتي المفروض تبقي معاهم ولا عليهم
بلاش فضايح
هههههههههه
موضوع دمة خفيف اووووي


----------



## ميريت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

عسل يا كوت كوت


----------



## K A T Y (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا رتة وانا علي فكرة بحب اسم كت كت خالص


----------



## lovebjw (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوة كدة يا كاتى اعترافى بان النساء هى دى حقيقتهم


----------



## lovebjw (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اه صح الامضاء عضو من اعضاء رجال الى الابد


----------



## Bero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوه كده يا كاتى الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة اسف(فضيلة)
وشهد شاهد من اهلهم
وانت باين عليك بنت حلال مصفى قشطة عليكى ياكاتى 
وكل سنة والمنتدى من مسلم ومسيحى بخير ويارب الخلاص يعم على ارضنا
رجال الى الابد :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:


----------



## K A T Y (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا باعضاء الرجال الي الابد ميرسي يا لوف انت وبيرو 

بس دا موضوع حطاه للفكاهة لكن احنا مفيش ارق مننا 

ومش هارجع في رائي نحن ضدكم يا رجال
يالا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين واعضاء المنتدي كلهم عيد سعيد للجميع


----------



## lovebjw (30 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا عشان التزام بالصدق موضوعكى جميل جدا يا كاتى بس دا من وراء الحزب 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## the king (30 ديسمبر 2006)

هى دى الحقيقة يا كاتى 
على العموم موضوعك جميل جدا بجد

ربنا يباركك كل سنة وانتى طيبة والمنتدى كله طيب
الامضاء  _ ( رجال الى الابد )_


----------



## tina_tina (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة


----------



## K A T Y (31 ديسمبر 2006)

_ميرسي يا لوف انت وكنج وتينا _

_ماشي موافقة علي انه يبقي من وراء الحزب_​


----------



## twety (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*كده كده*
*طب تيجى من الغريب مش منك*
*ده انتى عضو من اعضاء حزب النساء الكريم*
*طب الصبر اشوفك :a82: *
*بقى انتى يابت تفرحى فينا حزب الرجال:beee: *
*عموما بجد مضووووووووع جميل بجد بجدبجد:yahoo: :yahoo: *
*بس طبعا احنا ارق من الرقاق*
*ومتصدقوش دى اشاعات:new2: *
*وطبعا المشاهير بس اللى بتطلع عليهم الاشاعات:smil12: *
*والاكيد بقى ان الولاد هما اللى بيعملوا كده مش احنا*
*دول فضيحه يابنتى يلا خلى الطابق مستوووووووووووووووووور:yahoo: *
*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين*
*وياااااااااااارب السنه الجيدية تبقى سعيدة عليى الكل ياااااااااااارب*


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اتكلمى واقولى اللى عندكى دانتى شكل قلبك مليان بلوى على الولاد  ايه دا دانتى قلبكى اسود اوى بس مش احنا اللى ننكسر يا ماما 
والموضوع كلنا بنشوفه فى الموتمرات ازاى البنت قاعدة عاملة نفسها قرفانة من الاكل وهى اول مرة تشوفه اصلا 
وتقعد تاكل بطرف صوابعها وهى البيت بتاكل صوابع رجليها عشان محدش يقرب من الاكل 
ومتخاليش الواحد يفتح يا تويتى (قال ايه بيعدنى)  قال ايه ارق من الرقاق ههههههههه
داحنا لينا الجنة عشان هنتجوز ويحصل فينا زى اللى حصل فى الرجالة قبل كدة 
حزب رجال الى الابد اعلن الحرب على تويتى بمفردها 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## K A T Y (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اه فعلا يا تويتي ماكانش المفروض اكتب كدا بس انا عارفة انه هزار

علشان كدا كتبته لكن احنا مش كدا يارجالة

وانا عضوة من حزب النساء واسمحش ان حد يقول علينا كدا

وبرضو دا كلام يا لوف احنا بنعمل كدا 

امال انتوا بتعملوا ايه اتقي ربنا حرام عليك


----------



## lovebjw (31 ديسمبر 2006)

داحنا ملايكة يا كاتى دا اذا ذكر طيبة القلب والرقة ذكرو الحزب بتاعنا على طول


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

* يابنى العب بعيد عنى:new2:*
*عاوز تعرف فضايح الولاد*
*تعالى المعسكرات والمؤتمرات كمان وانت تشوف*
*ازاى بيخطفوا الاكل ويجروا *
*وازاى بيلحسوووووا الحلل طبعا مفاجيع:yahoo: *
*واوال مرة يشوفوا الاكل*
*ولا يالهوووووووووووى*
*لو راحوا فندق 5 ستارز يالهوى يالهوى*
*صح بيقولوا الصعايدة وصولا حتى لو من الزمال*
*كفايه عليك كده النهاردة*
*قال رجال الى الابد*
*وعلى فكرة اخر حاجه بجد اقولهالك*
*احنا لينا الجنه بجد مش هزار*
*علشان مستحملينكوا ومستحملين على لبلاويكوا*
*باى يالووووووووووووفolling: *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> * يابنى العب بعيد عنى:new2:*
> *عاوز تعرف فضايح الولاد*
> *تعالى المعسكرات والمؤتمرات كمان وانت تشوف*
> *ازاى بيخطفوا الاكل ويجروا *
> ...


 
*:new6: :new6: :new6: *

*صح بتحصل بس بتبقي هزار*

*والبنات برضه بتخطف الاكل مننا*

*وبتلحس معنا الحلل هههههههه*​


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*يالهووووووووى*
*انت كمان ياكوبتك*
*انضميت لنحزب ده*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*والف لالالالالالالا*
*بس انا على موقفى *
*بتلحسوا الحلل والصوانى كمااااااااان:beee: *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *يالهووووووووى*
> *انت كمان ياكوبتك*
> *انضميت لنحزب ده*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> ...


 
*هههههه*

*انا مش انضميت لاي احزاب*

*انا حزب لوحدي يا تويتي *

*وبرضه انا علي موقفي احنا بنلحس الحلل والصواني*

*والبنات زينا بالضبط بتلحس معنا *

*عن تجارب*

*:yahoo:*​


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*لالالالالالا*
*لا بامانه مش للدرجادى*
*انا طلعت وشفت ايه اللى بيحصل من الولاد*
*عن تجربه ومعاينه كمان بجد*
*دة بيخطفوا الاكل كمان وبيجروا *
*ايه رايك بقىىىى*
:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *لالالالالالا*
> *لا بامانه مش للدرجادى*
> *انا طلعت وشفت ايه اللى بيحصل من الولاد*
> *عن تجربه ومعاينه كمان بجد*
> ...


 
*ده بيبقي لزوم الغيظ مش اكثر*

*وهما كمان بيخطفوا الاكل خصوصا لو كان شيبسي او شكولاته *

*بس علي مين *

*بنجبهم من شعرهم وناخد اللي معاهم كمان *

*ايه رائيك بقي :smil12:*


----------



## K A T Y (1 يناير 2007)

ايوة شاطر اعترفت بالعمايل السودا اللي بتعملوها يا حزب الرجالة 

قال رجال الي الابد تعال يا لوف اتفرج وشوف علشان تسكت خالص

شاطرة يا تويتي اديهم كمان علي دماغهم


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

هو انا بجيب الكلام من عندى ما الناس بتشوف كل حاجة دى البنات بتكون عاملة نفسها مش بتاكل قدام الولاد 
وطول الليل مش بنعرف ننام من خنقهم على الاكل   ولاد الايه بياخدو الاكل فى اكياس بلاستيك غالبا ويقعدو ياكلو فى الاكياس قصدى الاكل بليل بس عشان هم قلبهم اسود بيقعدو يتخانقو ونصحى من النوم ومنعرفش ننام فى الموتمرات بسبب البنات والفجع اللى فيهم


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*الى اختشوا ماتوا صحيح:new2:*

*يابنى انت صايم والكدب حرام على اول السنه*

*طب عينى فى عينك كده:new2: *
*مين اللى بيعمل الحركات دىىىىى*

*انتوا طبعا ياولاددد*

*ده انتوا ليكوا مواقف:t32: *

*ولا على ايه خلى الطابق مستووور*

*كان الله بالسر عليم :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

يا تويتى ايوة انا صايم وانا مش بكذب 
واللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا 
يا تويتى بلاش ندخل دلوقتى فى فضيحة من فضائح البنات فى الموتمرات وهى اشكالهم لم يكونو لسه صايحين من النوم 
ولو فتحت فى الموضوع دا صدقنينى مش هاتقفل وهاجيب صور وناس كتير هتنفضح على المنتدى هنا فبلاش  احسنلوك وخلى الطابق مستور احسنلكو يا حزب فى الضيع انتو 
رجال الى الابد ولن ننكسر  ابدا


----------



## lovebjw (2 يناير 2007)

وسيتم تلقيب حزبكو اللى ما يتسما بنسا الى الادب مش الى الابد يعنى لغاية لم يعرفو مين هم الرجالة 
وانتو فين من تعاليم الكتاب المقدس 
الرجل راس المراءة 
ام المراءة فهى راس الحية 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> _انستي العزيزة لو ربنا فك عقدتك واتخططبتي اجمل ما في الخطوبة اعزومات علي احلي محلات الاكل في البلد واللي عمرك ما هاتشوفيها بعد الجواز_
> _دي نصايح ليكي عند اي عزومة مع خطيبك: _
> 
> _اولا : لازم تعرفي ان الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من ايديهم من الطرف يعني مش من الوسط ولا زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعا_
> ...



ههههههههه .. موضوع دمة خفيف جداااا .. طيب واتكيت الرجالة اية ؟؟​


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2007)

*طب تحب ابعتلك انا صور للولاد*
*وبفضايحهم فى المعسكرات والمؤتمرات*
*ولا نخليها مستورة احسن*
*وبعيدن راس الحيه دى *
*بلاش نتكلم فيها دلوقت*
*اما هن حرزب نساء الى الادب*

*انت كده بتلعب فى عداد عمرك*
*يابابا مش احنا اللى يتقالنا الكلام دة*

*بس ممكن نقول على حزبكوا*
*لا يوجد رجال الى الابد:yahoo: *

*تصدق فكرة مش بطاله*
*اشوفكوا بعد الفاصل:smil12: *


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا تويتى ايوة انا صايم وانا مش بكذب
> واللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا
> يا تويتى بلاش ندخل دلوقتى فى فضيحة من فضائح البنات فى الموتمرات وهى اشكالهم لم يكونو لسه صايحين من النوم
> ولو فتحت فى الموضوع دا صدقنينى مش هاتقفل وهاجيب صور وناس كتير هتنفضح على المنتدى هنا فبلاش  احسنلوك وخلى الطابق مستور احسنلكو يا حزب فى الضيع انتو
> رجال الى الابد ولن ننكسر  ابدا



قول كده بقى ان انت بتكدب علشان تروح مارينا يا قروبه


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> _ميرسي يا لوف انت وكنج وتينا _
> 
> _ماشي موافقة علي انه يبقي من وراء الحزب_​



ماشى يا كت كت ماشى يا قمر بتتحدى مع الخصم علينا وبتخبوا كمان الموضوع علينا 
وعلى فكره انا عايزه اقول لحزب الرجال الى الابد ان مش ده اللى بيحصل اساسا
مش فى بنات بتعمل كده انتوا اللى بتعملوا مصايب فى المؤتمرات:t32: :t32:


----------



## lovebjw (4 يناير 2007)

مانا اقولت لو عايزنى اعرض بالصو عشان محدش يقولى ان انت كداب زى ما تويتى بتقول نشوف واللى عنده صور اكتر يوريها للناس يا تويتى 
ولا بلاش الطيب احسن يا حزب الى الادب انتو هههههههههه 
عشان تعرفو ان الرجلة طيبين وقلبهم طيب بجد  شوفتو الاخلاق 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

لا دي تهمة متلفقة يا ايمي انا مقدرش اتحد معاهم دول اعداء اللي الأبد


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

ايوه كده يا كاتى يا قمر انتى دول لازم يشوفوا العين الحمرا


----------



## Bero (5 يناير 2007)

ياما انا خائف يالهوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

طبعا انت لازم تخاف مننا (عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو)  ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gorg2006 (5 يناير 2007)

ana asef 3la shan  3mlt add lemil u ana asff ana 7'las delet u emil bye


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

ميرسى اوى يا كاتى بجد موضوعك فوق الرائع

جــــــو​


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

تخاف من مين يا بيرو انت وراك رجالة وكدة كدة الحزب دا رافع الراية البيضاء من اول اللعبة بس اللى بيعملو دا حلوة روح يعنى بالاصح بيطلعو الروح وهنشوف يا حزب الى الادب انتو


----------



## emy (5 يناير 2007)

بس على فكره انا مش زعلت منك يا جوجو وكل سنه وانت طيب واوعى تكون ضمن الحزب بتاع الرجاله ده هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

gorg2006 قال:


> ana asef 3la shan 3mlt add lemil u ana asff ana 7'las delet u emil bye


 

هو انت تقصد مين بالظبط انا مش فاهمة


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا كاتى بجد موضوعك فوق الرائع​
> 
> 
> جــــــو​


 

ميرسي قوي يا جووووووووووووووو


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> ياما انا خائف يالهوىىىىىىىىىى


 

طبعا لازم تخاف وكل اعضاء حزبكوا 

انتوا متعرفوش كيد البنات

ابعدوا عننا افضل

الرجااااااااااااااااااااااال اعدائنا الي الابد


----------



## Bero (8 يناير 2007)

كده يا كاتى ده انا قولت انتى اللى عاقله لكن ما باليد حيلة


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

حصل الرعب يا ست كاتى لا خفنا وهنموت من الخوف 
النساء كيدهن عظيم لكن على نفسيهم واحنا مش ممكن يجى اليوم الى الستات يغلبونا فيه 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## +++حنين+++ (8 يناير 2007)

*ليه الفضايح بس يا كاتى
هههههههههههههه
متسترى على اخواتك*​


----------



## emy (9 يناير 2007)

k A T Y قال:


> هو انت تقصد مين بالظبط انا مش فاهمة


يقصدنى انا يا كاتى


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

+++حنين+++ قال:


> *ليه الفضايح بس يا كاتى*​
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *متسترى على اخواتك*​


 
معلش يا حنين ما كنتش اعرف انه هايطلعلنا حزب رجال الي الابد


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

هايجي اليوم يا لوف متستعجلش علي قدرك


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

هيجيى اليوم اللى هاغلط فيه واتجوز لكن مش ممكن انكسر ابدا عشان خاطر بنت او اى حد 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## K A T Y (10 يناير 2007)

معلش بكرة نقعد علي الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه عايزة تسمعى الزيطة اوى يا كاتى ماشى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2007)

*مش بقولك *
*يا لاف انت*
*معقـــــــــــد*
*واشهدوا عليه*
*كل كلامه يثبت كده*
*اقولك تعلالى فى عيادتى*
*وانا هعالجك بالمجان متقلقش*
*نسيت اقولك انى خدمه اجتماعيه*
*مستنياك ياعقد*


----------

